# Foam hands how to



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Found this over at instructables. Quick, simple and apparently effective. http://www.instructables.com/id/Foam-Hands/


----------



## DRLashambe (Mar 6, 2009)

I tried the foam hands and had great success! I highly recommend "crushing" the palm of the hand after a few hours (3 hours, in my case). The foam had started to harden but was still pliable. I ended up not needing to carve the hands at all, and the flattening added realistic wrinkles to the foam hand.


----------

